# Graves has Benefits



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

This is absolutely crazy. I have always had really thick straight hair. I lost over 60% closer to 75% of that thick hair. It was so thin it looked horrible. So I decided to have 5" plus cut off to see if that would make it look thicker. When the gal was cutting my hair she kept talking about the curls. WHAT CURLS. My hair has always been poker straight. She showed me in the mirror and there are tons of curls. Usually paid good money a couple times a year for perms to get some body. These curls are like the best perm I've ever had.

Now the bad news. Everyone of those hairs I lost are coming in gray. That's wrong cause when they were coming out in handfulls there were only a few gray ones. And now I feel like a porcupine tons of short 1" hairs sticking out everywhere. CURLS. WOW.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Wow, I used to have really curly hair and now it is straight. This whole business is strange.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, I used to have wavy hair, lost about half of it to Hashi's and it came back in straight. I also had a lot more gray come back in but I figured, as long as it was growing back in and not falling out in handfuls, it can be any color it wants! That's what hair dye is for, lol!


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

I ended up getting wavy hair when it grew back in! My hair was always stick straight- I had a perm years ago and a few wisps here and there are still curly, but a lot of my hair ended up wavy. So weird!


----------

